# Congratulations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Egyptian fiction-length movie Microphone, directed by Ahmed Abdalla, was chosen as the best fiction movie at 8th African Film Festival of Tarifa (FCAT) in Spain, being awarded 15,000 euros.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt’s national U14 tennis team for girls succeeded in qualifying for the World Cup next month after grabbing first place in the First African Junior Championship at the Smash Academy in Cairo last week.


----------

